# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  New package XRumer 16.0 + XEvil solving ANY Captcha

## MariaMom1

Revolutional update of captcha breaking software "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil":  Captchas solution of Google ReCaptcha, Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another categories of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM programms: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other software.  Need more info? You can find a lot of fantastic videos about XEvil in YouTube.  FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  Good luck  :Wink: Temas similares: New package XEvil 4.0 solving Google ReCaptcha New software XEvil 4.0 solving BitFinex Captcha Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solving BitFinex Captcha Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha New package XEvil 4.0 solving more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs

----------

